# my VC Resolute says Model 'W' ???



## QCforVT (Feb 4, 2015)

hi there,
just installed an old 1976 Resolute and learning how to operate...
I'm looking for which Model it is for manual, parts,etc, and on the back its written Model ´W' which doesn't seem to be right...
how can I identify the model?
thanks for the help


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2015)

you sure that's a Vermont castings?  Take a shot of the front and side of the stove


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think the VC Resolute came out until 1979? Is this a Canadian purchased stove?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2015)

That was my suspicion.  I'd love to see some photos


----------



## QCforVT (Feb 6, 2015)

Thx for responding guys 
you're right, it's a 1979!
yup, VC Resolute (see new pic)...

For some reason it doesn't heat much. tried closing the vent 2/3 but stil... 

thx for helping me ´domesticate' my new stove 

still wondering about this ´W' model...


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you have the manual for the stove? You need to get a good fire going, then close the bypass. Let the stove heat up to around 650 with the air control open, then if the room is at a comfortable temp, close it to the point where the flapper is closed and no more. The stove will thermostatically regulate itself after that. Be sure the little secondary port on the lower left side is open.


----------



## QCforVT (Feb 7, 2015)

wow begreen, thx so much for helping.
I'm trying to figure out which model it is so I can get the right manual (it's says model W on the back, first pic, ???)

what do you mean by bypass? The main vent?
thx again


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2015)

The bypass lever on the left side opens up the smoke path directly to the flue for loading the stove and for burning it as a fireplace. For heat, one closes the bypass as directed above. This passes the wood gases through a basic secondary combustion system that burns the gases more efficiently and thus the stove gets hotter while burning less wood.

More operational info here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/operate-an-older-vc-resolute/
And the manual in 2 parts is here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/vermont-castings-older-stove-models/

Just a guess but maybe the W designation is for wood as opposed to C for coal.


----------



## QCforVT (Feb 7, 2015)

you're awesome!!
thx


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a great little stove. We bought the original like yours and loved it.


----------

